# Upcoming Camping Trip - Canoe seat?



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2010)

We're going on a camping trip in NH in a couple weeks. The campsite is near a stream/river and they have canoe rentals. They drive you either 6 or 12 miles upstream and you canoe back to the campsite. Since my wife has had back/neck surgeries in the past, I want to make sure she's comfortable for the 6 mile trip. I was wondering if any of you have ever used a seat that attaches to the canoe? Any recommendations?

Thanks,


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 2, 2010)

I was in a similar situation after lower spine surgery. A friend brought one of those seats that works like a stadium seat, except for a canoe. My memory is vague on this, but it seems like I ended up more comfortable semi-kneeling in the bottom of the canoe and resting on the seat thing folded behind me for double-thickness. Or maybe I started that way, since it was the way I was taught to sit in a canoe.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> I was in a similar situation after lower spine surgery. A friend brought one of those seats that works like a stadium seat, except for a canoe.


Yeah, I went to Walmart this morning and saw a similar chair, but it didn't look like it'd work too well in a canoe.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 3, 2010)

There are some made specifically for canoes ...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 3, 2010)

Even those made for canoes will put your wife's CG very high. This will make the canoe more unstable. This can be sensed by her balance system and will cause her small muscle groups to work very hard. I would recommend that if canoes are the only option for your float then if she can kneel do as JW mentioned. Put a cushion, maybe one of those PFD boat cushions under her knees and duct tape another one to the thwart that she will lean against. I've gotten lots of folks downstream just like that. If she cannot kneel then see if they have dories, rafts, or some other craft.


----------

